# 1941 ccm project



## James nash

so i ended up picking this bike up for $100 even. I loved it once i saw it and rode it around the block,it was awesome... I know there are a few things not original to the bike but with some help from everyone on here hopefully i can get it back to its original state... i posted a ton of pics so any info on the bike would be much appreciated.. as well as were to start finding original sprocket,badge ect... the paint isnt original but you can sure see alot of the original maroon color under the flaky red paint so what should i do guys? try getting the red off of there? do a total restore or what?


----------



## James nash

all ccm pros out there help me out here! if anyone knows were i can find the right original parts for the bike ill be interested in purchasing.... thanks  heres some more pics.....


----------



## OldRider

You might want to contact this fellow.
oldy57@mymts.net
Tom has helped me out before when I needed old CCM parts. Good luck.


----------



## James nash

Yeah! Thanks old rider ill check that out!


----------



## James nash

Well I'm workin hard to get the paint off and the maroon is starting to show through. Even the pin stripes are still here and there. I will post pics after I'm all done.


----------



## Natalie M

*Good Old Rusty Chainring*

Hi James , I Have A Good Old Rusty CCM Chainring That Should Clean Up Sort Of Ok . You Can Have It For Free if You Cover Shipping , Let Me Find It And Post A Photo


----------



## Natalie M

I Gave Part Of It a Quick Scrub And I Think It will Clean Uo Ok , Its Straight So You Can Ride It Now , Rechrome It Later , Sorry I Have No Cranks To Go with It . Its Yours If You Want It .


----------



## James nash

Awesome ill take it for sure!


----------



## James nash

*1941 ccm original parts*

thanks for the info on "tom" oldrider! he helped me out alot.... He's a very nice guy to deal with. i was able to get original crank,chain ring, and gibson pedals. Cheers!!!!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

I'm guessing this is what you have. In the US these are called motorbikes, up here it's called a twinbar at least around here.





 Both were a knock off of an English design, as were most CCMs


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

some head badges


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

That was the wrong one



I'd be thinking the one you want is E, but I could be wrong. Anybody else?


----------



## James nash

*1941 headbadge*

I believe it's this one, at least that's what I have been told so far.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

Could well be, That's C in that picture.

 It has a back badge on it. It's the same as my 37.

You can make a back badge from a beer can.

Never chrome an aluminum badge by the way, it warps it.


----------



## James nash

*Original paint!!!!!!!*

Well this is a before and after pic of my frame and forks from the crapty red paint job to the original maroon color. What you guys think?  It took a long time but came out ok I think. At least it's the original color .


----------



## OldRider

Looking much better!If you change the color of the fenders be sure you leave the bottom 24 inches of the back one white. That was the law in Canada, reflective purposes.


----------



## sqrly

OldRider said:


> Looking much better!If you change the color of the fenders be sure you leave the bottom 24 inches of the back one white. That was the law in Canada, reflective purposes.




Was that supposed to be 2-4 inches?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

What I would do is get someone with an original paint job and measure the flash. It's closer to 10 inches


----------



## James nash

Thanks old rider! Yeah and good ?  2-4 inch? And the fenders I have are original white paint under the white that is on it. I'm guessing they should have been maroon as well. So what to do? Get them down to original white paint or just strip them to chrome under paint?


----------



## OldRider

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> What I would do is get someone with an original paint job and measure the flash. It's closer to 10 inches



Lawrence, you are correct, I just went and measured my flash, it is 10.5 inches. I don't know what I was thinking when I said 24 inches!


----------



## James nash

Ok! Well I think the fenders are just Gona be solid original white. 
Are the fenders suppose to be maroon? Or we're they original white?


----------



## ccmerz

The fenders from this era were never painted white.  Your bike's fenders were painted the same colour as the frame.  Fenders were also painted a contrasting colour referred to as  CCM Ivory or CCM Ashes of Roses.


----------



## gtflyte

*Cycle Enamel*








gt


----------



## James nash

Mmm alright! Well I guess I'll just have too leave them the white they are cause there not maroon underneath.


----------



## Hermanator3

*Vinyl saddle?*

Is that Mesinger saddle vinyl covered?  I have one that looks the same & is vinyl covered.  I assumed it is post war & since it is not leather is not worth much.  Am I wrong on both counts?


----------



## James nash

Hermanator3 said:


> Is that Mesinger saddle vinyl covered?  I have one that looks the same & is vinyl covered.  I assumed it is post war & since it is not leather is not worth much.  Am I wrong on both counts?[/
> 
> You know after viewing it closer it is viny!


----------



## James nash

Alright guys I bought this beautiful badge off of alredline. Now just in need of stem and a wrights saddle and it'll be done.  can't wait to get it together.


----------



## OldRider

Good price on that badge James......120 dollars for that ebay badge was a bit much I thought.


----------



## James nash

Thanks oldrider.  I've been emailing alredline and he has the stem I need as well so I'm purchasing that off him as well. I almost got this bike complete. It's exciting. But from buying the bike to finding all the parts I have spent $450 so far. Dam. I'm Gona keep it for a long while and ride it .


----------



## James nash

So a question? Would you guys leave the rims, fenders , and truss rods bare metal and clear coat them? Or try and match the paint and get them painted to match frame and forks?then somehow try and aged the paint.  At the moment there bare metal cause fenders were not maroon and truss rods and rims were unsavable.


----------



## James nash

*Ccm*

So I ended up getting the parts to start putting this baby back together. Slow goins, and a few more parts too clean up. I dropped the wheels off at a bike shop to have trued up and spokes tightened. This is as far as I got today. Hopefully be done with it in a week and will post pics.


----------



## OldRider

Looks good James!


----------



## James nash

Thanks a lot old rider!


----------



## Greg M

Very nice indeed.  I really need to get my '43 and '47 CCM projects off the back burner.


----------



## James nash

You have a couple Greg? Got any pics? How are they comin along? I have pics of old riders! Another nice bike.


----------



## Greg M

This is the '47 as I got it a few months ago.  So far all I've really done with it is tear it down and start cleaning it up.  There's a good sized ding in the top tube that I'm going to try rolling out before I strip and refinish it.  I found a nasty crack in the steerer, right in the threads, and one of the fork legs has a hole rubbed through it from a mis-sized fender, so the fork is pretty much shot.  I found a correct replacement fork a couple of weeks ago, so that's all good.  The '43 is just a frame at this point. It also has a dent on the top tube, though not as bad.  I'm toying with using the '43 frame as the one to build up and doing it as a blackout bike.
Too many projects, too little time.


----------



## OldRider

Greg M said:


> View attachment 119579
> This is the '47 as I got it a few months ago.  So far all I've really done with it is tear it down and start cleaning it up.  There's a good sized ding in the top tube that I'm going to try rolling out before I strip and refinish it.  I found a nasty crack in the steerer, right in the threads, and one of the fork legs has a hole rubbed through it from a mis-sized fender, so the fork is pretty much shot.  I found a correct replacement fork a couple of weeks ago, so that's all good.  The '43 is just a frame at this point. It also has a dent on the top tube, though not as bad.  I'm toying with using the '43 frame as the one to build up and doing it as a blackout bike.
> Too many projects, too little time.




Hey Greg  I recently ran across my first ever war time (blackout) CCM, neatest thing I ever saw, even the chain ring is unchromed. What really confirmed it for me was no badge holes, CCM used a decal in the war years. If you ever need reference pictures by all means ask away.


----------



## Greg M

If you've got any I'd love to see them.


----------



## OldRider

Here is a few of the pics I took.......without a close look you'd think its just another ladies loop frame, but it definitely isn't! One thing I did not expect was that even the shoulders of the fork were blacked out.


----------



## James nash

I really like that blackout look. Very cool! Hopefully one day I come across one. That bike should clean up nice Greg. You'll figure something out. Either way it'll look nice.


----------



## Greg M

Well, the best part is that with two frames, I can always do both


----------



## James nash

Yep yep! Well whenever you get to getting them done i would love to see them!  I just got the crank and pedals on the bike. Now just waiting to pick up the wheels from the bike shop in a couple days and it'll be done.  except I gotta find the correct saddle for the bike. But the one that came with it I cleaned up real nice so I'm just Gona put that one on there till I come across the right one.


----------



## tailhole

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> I'm guessing this is what you have. In the US these are called motorbikes, up here it's called a twinbar at least around here.
> 
> View attachment 114874View attachment 114874 Both were a knock off of an English design, as were most CCMs




I call those twinbars, in the United States, not motorbikes.


----------



## James nash

Alright! Well I finished it up today and took it for a ride around the block.  it was awesome. Thanks for all your guys knowledge an helped to get it done. What do you guys think? Anything you would change ? 

Here's a before and after pics.


----------



## James nash

I'll still be on the look out for the correct seat!


----------



## Gary Mc

Good looking bike, I love those CCM aluminum pedals.  Nice job!!!!!!!!! I need to order some of those Gibson blocks.


----------



## Greg M

Nicely done James, it looks fantastic. 
Bet you can't own just one


----------



## OldRider

Looks great James! That's an "international" bike now, owned in the USA but completed with Manitoba and Ontario parts


----------



## James nash

Thanks so much guys! I love it! It rides so nice. I'm excited to have it done. And your right I definitely can't have just one. Time to find a new treasure and polish it up


----------



## OldRider

James nash said:


> I'll still be on the look out for the correct seat!



After 4 or 5 years here I finally have something someone else can use. Good luck with my Wrights saddle James, since 1936 you are only the third owner. First time ever I let one of my vintage parts go, never realized how hard that would be!


----------



## James nash

Thanks a lot old rider! The seat puts the icing on the cake and finishes it up. It's definitely not goin to waste. It will be restored and lookin really good! You will see photos of it completed! Thanks agian.


----------



## ccmerz

Here is a 1937 CCM Motorbike model in rarely seen premium original factory condition.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

That is a very Kool bike, my friend.


----------



## OldRider

I love those darts on yours, that gold stands out nicely against the red! Mine is  (or was) a navy blue with gold pinstripes. Badged as a RANGER, sold through Hudson Bay Company.


----------



## James nash

Yes that is a very nice clean bike ccmerz! Beautiful.


----------



## James nash

Ok guys I'm Gona be lookin for a lucky 7 seat post for that saddle I'm buying from oldrider! Anyone got one laying around they wanna sell? And did ccm only make a certain style post or several different kinds?


----------



## James nash

Well here's my ccm all finished up. Thanks again oldrider for the saddle


----------



## Greg M

Damn, James, that came out nice.


----------



## James nash

Greg M said:


> Damn, James, that came out nice.




Thanks Greg ! Have you taken yours off the back burner yet? I'm now starting in on a schwinn b6 autocycle. Good times.


----------



## babyjesus

*ccm double bar*

James Nash your bike looks beautiful. 

here's my ccm double bar:





...for the record these older ccm bikes are my fave bikes to ride - they just ride so good, they are ergonomically just right for me - and I love the look of the double bar motorbike - best ccm made except maybe the flute cycle but thats a different beast.

When I lived in Canada I had stacks of ccm bikes found in the trash or super cheap on CL.. In Canada people don't appreciate enough, they are very good quality bikes - certainly the older ones.

The double bar reminds me of the one Schwinn which didn't take a tank and which had parallel double bars.

Nice bikes on this thread


----------



## James nash

Thanks! Yeah I love riding it. I like the paint scheme on your bike. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## babyjesus

James nash said:


> Thanks! Yeah I love riding it. I like the paint scheme on your bike. Pretty cool looking.




I got the bike painted black and added the blue myself without being very careful about it just because it needed something and I thought to go for an unusual colour.  The black paint was badly put on there so it wasn't worth doing a super neat job without starting over.  

Yours is way nicer..  if you saw mine up close you would see what I mean and mine is made up colours anyway.

They are nice to ride though - mine lost all its seat padding but even with a metal pan its super comfy to ride.  Your seat from oldrider is really nice for it.  Great useable bikes these are.


----------



## Greg M

No James, 
I've just been too busy.  The new job has had me out of town a bunch, and the honey do list grows when my back is turned


----------



## James nash

Greg M said:


> No James,
> I've just been too busy.  The new job has had me out of town a bunch, and the honey do list grows when my back is turned




Lol! I know what you mean man. Always a list.


----------



## James nash

babyjesus said:


> I got the bike painted black and added the blue myself without being very careful about it just because it needed something and I thought to go for an unusual colour.  The black paint was badly put on there so it wasn't worth doing a super neat job without starting over.
> 
> Yours is way nicer..  if you saw mine up close you would see what I mean and mine is made up colours anyway.
> 
> They are nice to ride though - mine lost all its seat padding but even with a metal pan its super comfy to ride.  Your seat from oldrider is really nice for it.  Great useable bikes these are.




Yeah! The seat from old rider I hope one day to get it redone cause it's not able to be ridden on at the moment. But it has a real cool look! And original of course.


----------



## oldy57

James
The bike looks great. How are the cranks and pedals working out for you. 
Tom


----------



## James nash

oldy57 said:


> James
> The bike looks great. How are the cranks and pedals working out for you.
> Tom




There workin great tom! It's an awesome rider! Thanks for your help


----------

